# Oval Master question?



## uberalles (Aug 13, 2009)

i have a oval master w/ dura ace on it. any idea on what it's worth.

the paint is in near perfect condition.


----------



## j.knight (Dec 14, 2005)

What size and what fork? I had an oval master in about 2002. Absoloutley fabtastic race bike. Sold it for $3500 with dura ace build. Biggest mistake ever. I got another about a year later, and it was just different. Didnt feel as fast, was heavier and not as comfortable.

I would say if you like the bike keep it. You may not be able to get another.


----------



## uberalles (Aug 13, 2009)

57cm flash fork
w/ itm carbon bars and stem
krysirum sl 

it's a great riding bike.. and in near perfect condition

i was just curious about its value , i got it at a steal


----------



## jet sanchEz (Nov 28, 2005)

What is the difference between an Oval Master and a Titanio? This is mine, it is outfitted with 9-speed Record and weighs about 18lbs without even trying.


----------



## tmluk (Sep 19, 2005)

Oval Master has "Master" profile top-tube - like the steel Master frames and carbon C40, C50, C59 - not the same dimensions of course.


----------



## simonc (Aug 15, 2011)

I have a 2003 Colnago Oval Master (Art Decor/Titanio), that I bought second hand last year. I don't know crap about mechanic and bikes. I just like to ride them and I like my Colnago. 
In the last year, I cam crossed three different persons who seemed quite credible and knowledable (well... at least two of those) who assured me that, looking at the welds and at form of the frame, it could'nt be made of titanium, and that it probably was aluminium... 
Does anyone else ever received such commments or doubts being expressed about their Oval Master? Any idea why some people would have such doubts or could not believe it is indeed titanium (ex. at that time, Colnago used a way to solder never seen before or after that...)?


----------



## j.knight (Dec 14, 2005)

simonc said:


> I have a 2003 Colnago Oval Master (Art Decor/Titanio), that I bought second hand last year. I don't know crap about mechanic and bikes. I just like to ride them and I like my Colnago.
> In the last year, I cam crossed three different persons who seemed quite credible and knowledable (well... at least two of those) who assured me that, looking at the welds and at form of the frame, it could'nt be made of titanium, and that it probably was aluminium...
> Does anyone else ever received such commments or doubts being expressed about their Oval Master? Any idea why some people would have such doubts or could not believe it is indeed titanium (ex. at that time, Colnago used a way to solder never seen before or after that...)?



There were two different bikes at that time. The Oval Master was 6/4 Ti. and the Mega Master which was aluminum. The tube profiles were the same, but different materials. The Oval Master had a fancier paint job. Art Decor. The Mega Master had more plain paint. If you post a picture I can tell you what you have.


----------



## bandimaci (Sep 5, 2011)

*HELP needed with Oval Master !!!!!!*

Dear All, 
I am about to purchase a rare Colnago Lux Oval Master 2009, it can be seen on *ti-cycles.blogspot.com* (unfortunately I am not allowed to post pics yet so I have no way to show it to you), but have doubts if it is of titanium. No sticker, no "titanio" inscription anywhere. It is a sloping geometry frame which seems to be a rare feature for the Oval Master, as they mostly come with classic geometry as far as I could learn.
It is an Oval Master for sure but some say it might be of aluminum. Has the Oval Master ever been made in aluminum or it is surely of titanium even if there is no indication for it? Is there any way I can test if it is of titanium not of aluminum? I would be VERY grateful for any useful and quick help! Thanks and greetings from Hungary.


----------

